# Precision Matthews



## YotaBota (May 24, 2021)

I am looking at ordering a couple smaller items from PM and inquired about the cost of shipping. Matt redirected me to his Ebay site,  https://www.ebay.ca/usr/qualitymachinetools?_trksid=p2047675.l2559, saying it would probably work out cheaper than buying direct from him. The shipping was almost cheap, import fees weren't outrageous but the product cost was about 20% higher than on his home site. 
Overall, I agree that it is probably worth going to ebay just to avoid the import (UPS) hassles.
Matt was quick to respond to my email and seemed to be looking out for my pocketbook. insert "thumbs up"


----------

